
Why it's not about self-driving - wkoszek
https://m.koszek.com/why-it-s-not-about-self-driving-c9c2a7117643#.xcikd7y30
======
lsiunsuex
The only thing I don't agree with is the car manufacturer in this post.

Look at all the examples cited for self driving cars in movies - what's the
key similarity ? All the self driving cars looked the same.

If life mimics movies then it won't be Ford, BMW, Mercedes, etc... building
self driving cars. It'll be Google, Apple, Tesla and maybe Microsoft building
self driving cars and we get our choice of color and luxuries (think screen
size and storage).

Google re-coupes costs via geolocation and selling advertisements for anything
and everything you come in close proximity to; Apple re-coupes costs by
selling at a premium / iCloud / iTunes integration. Tesla - premium and
Microsoft... who knows hah :) XBox version 20 for the kids in the back buying
game from the live store.

The traditional car manufacturers (what's left of them after this shift of the
industry) share the last 5% of the pie for die hard petrol heads, families
that live in rural parts of the country with poor road conditions / non-
conducive to self driving cars and building engines for Nascar / Formula 1 /
Formula E.

